# Blk "devil" DRCT male/ Red "cambodian" DRCT female



## Superach (Feb 3, 2014)

Well this is my first spawn log.. Fry have been swimming for 3 days now! Decided to start spawn log after free swimming (didn't wanna count my eggs before they hatched) ;-) I take the worst betta pics so bear with me! Will post pics asap!


----------



## Superach (Feb 3, 2014)

*dad and mumma*

Sorry for the terrible pics.. Mom (lucy) Dad (Diablo) Diablo and Lucy have terrible looking fins now


----------



## TruongLN (Jul 13, 2012)

Any photos of the fry? Congrats on the spawn!


----------



## Superach (Feb 3, 2014)

Will try to take pics of the fry! my camera sucks and I am no better haha


----------



## Kylelouis929 (Mar 10, 2014)

Very interested to see the fry! :-D


----------



## Superach (Feb 3, 2014)

Thanks me too! some are huge! try and get pics tomorrow.. my phone and camera suck :/ may have to borrow a good one


----------



## Superach (Feb 3, 2014)

Some Crappy pics!


----------



## missavgp (Apr 17, 2013)

aww they are cute. it's hard to get pictures of babies anyway. I find my camera can't focus on them, just on they specks of dirt, the wall, the heater, anything but what I am trying to capture. lol


----------



## Kwomais (Dec 31, 2012)

I'm gonna follow this one too  I can't believe I found so many Canadians! I thought after Sena left I was out of breeders in Western Canada! I can't wait to see more pics and hear how things progress.


----------



## ynahanson (Dec 5, 2013)

Awesome!


----------



## Superach (Feb 3, 2014)

*just over 2 weeks old!!*

well they are getting huge and its impossible to tell how many! it is a small spawn. Gonna guess around 50!


----------



## TruongLN (Jul 13, 2012)

I can't wait until they get bigger!


----------



## Superach (Feb 3, 2014)

*3 weeks*

3 week old fry babies


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

Can't wait


----------

